# any events in arizona???



## sonjasarenac (Apr 7, 2009)

hello my boyfriend and i are on the hunt for a pit, and we have been wanting to get out to an event to be around pits, and see what we would like to purchase. also we would like to be around people who could lead us in the right direction of a breeder. so please if you know of anything happening let me know!!
thanks
sonja


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey there, I too live in AZ (Phoenix to be exact) and I was informed that there would be a show May 2nd at cortez park. If you don't know where it is at, it sits on the corner of Dunlap Ave and 35th Ave. I am not entirely certain but I am almost sure. I believe it may be an AKC conformation show. I do know that they have the weight pull there. You will see many breeders there and most groups or kennels usually bring a few puppies to sell. Hope this helps.


----------



## sonjasarenac (Apr 7, 2009)

absolutely!! thanks sooo very much this is exactly what we are looking for. especially the weight pulling!!! thanks so very much you have no idea how greatful i am!!!
also where did you find out about this? and are there anymore that you man know of?
again thanks so much i am so grateful of your post!!
sonja


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well they recently had an event out in Tucson about a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, I am at work and cannot get into myspace right now. But as soon as I get home, I will send out some emails and see what kind of responses I get. I am sure that even if there isn't a show next week that I can find someone that is selling pups. In fact, check out these 2 websites and these are guys from out here in AZ. Canyon Pits and also google 602kennels. They have some really nice dogs. Then again I can tell you that I am a member of South Phoenix Kennels and we are looking at possibly having a litter in the next 2 months or so. If you want to hold off until then.


----------



## sonjasarenac (Apr 7, 2009)

we are not looking to get anything for a while so please send me the link to the kennel that you are a member of. i would be really interested to see the pups that come from it.
thanks
sonja


----------



## sonjasarenac (Apr 7, 2009)

what time does the event on may 2nd start at cortez park?


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have yet to hear anything about the "event" on May 2nd and I don't think there will be one. I am still looking around to find out yes or no . I will let you know though. The website address for our Kennel is web.me.com/vcanez01/www.southphxkennel.com 
Let me know what you think. We just have a few dogs right now but are in negotiations to obtain a new stud shortly. All of our dogs are up and coming (small right now). But we should be ok within the next year. I can tell you that both our our youngest females which are not on the site yet are half Gotti and half Monster G. They are beautiful and will produce some nice pups. I will be talking with my partner that does the website to have the smaller ones put on. As I stated earlier, the Kennel was recently started so, the website is kind of under construction at this time.


----------

